# Gonal-F injections?



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey Ladies, 

Today I have started Gonal-F injections 
And will be scanned every 3 days due to my high amh  result not to be over stimulated.
Just wondering what sort of side effects if any do you experience with these injections?
I know everyone is different but just like to be prepared 😁

Thanks Maria x


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi 

Well done on getting to the stim stage  I was very lucky and didn't have any real side effects from GF at all. The only thing was I did get bloated but I think that was a combination of all the drugs I was on, plus the number of follicles I had growing. I was on a very low dose as I also have a high AMH. I'm not sure if the higher the dose the greater the symptoms? As you say, everyone reacts differently but from personal experience, it wasn't a problem for me. 

Good luck with this next stage.

x


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hopefulshell said:


> Hi
> 
> Well done on getting to the stim stage  I was very lucky and didn't have any real side effects from GF at all. The only thing was I did get bloated but I think that was a combination of all the drugs I was on, plus the number of follicles I had growing. I was on a very low dose as I also have a high AMH. I'm not sure if the higher the dose the greater the symptoms? As you say, everyone reacts differently but from personal experience, it wasn't a problem for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you its great having other ladies already going through it to give you a more personal insight on what to expect as doctors / nurses just give you the medical jargon lol

Just curious how much are you on ? They started me on 150 
X


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I was only on gonal f for a few days alongside menopur but I didn't have any side effects either. Best of luck!


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

I took GF for all three cycles and it ranged from 75-150 (if I remember correctly!) I was at high risk of OHSS so always had a low dosage. The clinics tend to start lower and then increase it later if needs be. It's a bit of guess work in a first cycle because there's no way of knowing how you're going to respond. It's good they are monitoring you closely so hopefully you'll get lots of lovely follies xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

I have PCO so was on a low dose of 150 iu a day. I had pain in my ovary area and really bad feelings of wanting to vomit although I never actually did and I had a head ache. 

xx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi I actually found Gonal f ok. I always seemed to feel better physically once got to the stimms stage but felt rough when down regging. The only side effects I had was bloating and headaches but the headaches were helped by trying to drink lots of water. Good luck! X


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you ladies I've not had any side effects so far just been quite bloated. 

Had a scan which showed 10 folicles on my right side and 6 on my left measuring 8mm  (day 4 of stim) 

Had a phone call this morning which my blood test show something can't remember what she said but tomorrow I have also got to take Orgalutran injection as well as the Gonal f they were quite vague on the phone so not sure why I have to take these as well 
Not sure if it's good or not? 

X


----------

